# Sephora Exchanges



## MUALindsay (Dec 23, 2008)

A search resulted in nothing, but if there's a thread that will help me, please direct me.

So I got a $15 giftcard from Sephora that said it had to be used on a $35+ purchase. I decided to get the MUFE HD Foundation ($40) & Powder ($30)... I also used a 15% off code, so it was $59.50 after 15% and then $44.50 after the g/c, plus tax, free shipping.

So anyways, the foundation I got, 118, I'm fairly sure is going to be too dark (I haven't had time to try it, but when compared to my MSF NC25, yeah, I'm thinking 120 this time)... The closest Sephora is almost 3 hours away, which I should get to in the next 30 days (I need to test them). (Online return policy states 60 days to return.) I just discovered it states, on their website, NO EXCHANGES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is that just via online order, or will they exchange it for me, no extra $ in store? Who knows what $ I'd get back to return it and then have to spend $40 to get the right shade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell me I'm not doomed!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that you can exchange an item bought online at a Sephora store.  I have never tried to return an item via mail and exchange it though.


----------



## MUALindsay (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm afraid I'll at least have to pay the 15% off price difference.

That's what this girl had to do: As Pink As my Juicy!: The Orgasmic Blush


----------



## COBI (Dec 23, 2008)

I would just call their customer service number and ask them.  I've never had a problem and have exchanged or returned online merchandise to the store more then once.  I just read the link you posted and it surprised me; I would have personally asked for a manager at that point.

What I would expect/anticipate: to maximize your exchange, you will need to hold on to the current bottle until you get to the store and exchange for a different shade of the same exact product.

However, if you choose to exchange for anything else, you should expect to only receive your $25 value (plus taxes) that you paid to use against your new purchases, thereby losing the benefit of your $15 credit/coupon.

This would be how any typical store would handle this type of return exchange; I can't imagine Sephora would be different.  I have found them to be very courteous, helpful and fair in their exchanges and returns.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 23, 2008)

if anything tell them you don't have ur receipt and you just want an even exchange.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 23, 2008)

they dont do online exchages (you send them something, they send you an exchange back). so your options are to return it by mail (i do NOT reccommend this, it takes freakin forever to get your credit) or exchange it in the store. if you exchange for the same item, you shouldnt be expected to pay anything.


----------



## mae13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bring it in without the receipt and ask to exchange it for the same product, different shade. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I would just call their customer service number and ask them.  I've never had a problem and have exchanged or returned online merchandise to the store more then once.  I just read the link you posted and it surprised me; I would have personally asked for a manager at that point.

What I would expect/anticipate: to maximize your exchange, you will need to hold on to the current bottle until you get to the store and exchange for a different shade of the same exact product.

However, if you choose to exchange for anything else, you should expect to only receive your $25 value (plus taxes) that you paid to use against your new purchases, thereby losing the benefit of your $15 credit/coupon.

This would be how any typical store would handle this type of return exchange; I can't imagine Sephora would be different.  I have found them to be very courteous, helpful and fair in their exchanges and returns._

 
All retailers that I've dealt with will honor the sale prices as long as it's an even exchange. That's not the case with sephora. If it were me, I'd just exchange without a receipt.


----------



## candidilyme (Dec 25, 2008)

if you don't bring in a receipt, there's no way they can tell how much or how you paid for it. Therefore, if you want to return or exchange the item, they will give you the price that the item is selling for in the store. So, in your case, you would get the price of the foundation as either a store credit if you do a return, or be able to purchase something else and have the price deducted from your total. Does that make sense? I hope that helped you


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_All retailers that I've dealt with will honor the sale prices as long as it's an even exchange. That's not the case with sephora. If it were me, I'd just exchange without a receipt._

 

Wrong; if it's the same item because it's the wrong color, defective, etc, we can exchange it.

What we won't do is exchange something and still honor the discount if the item is completely different, especially if its after the discount period has ended.  And if you choose to return something, you'll get exactly what you paid, at the discounted value.

There are no online exchanges because it simply takes too long.  There are free online returns, at which point you can wait for a refund credit and then purchase what it is you're looking for.  It's easier to just do it in the store, but if there isn't a store near you, then all you can do is return it and wait for a refund credit.


----------

